# Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?



## cryzen (11. Juni 2013)

*Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

Wie ich mitbekommen haben wird Thief ein ...
*AMD Gaming Evolved Titel*

Es ist komplett auf AMD Technologie aufgebaut, heißt GPU+CPU.
Kann man jetzt damit rechnen das die zukünftigen Titel der PS4/Xbox One alle in diesem Program aufgenommen werden?


http://community.amd.com/community/...-a-taste-of-battlefield-4-with-amd-at-e3-2013

AMD Gaming Evolved Program Extends Gaming Leadership with Exclusive Hardware Partnership on


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

Das halte ich für eine sehr gewagte These 

Aber ich würde es AMD wünschen


----------



## cryzen (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



Softy schrieb:


> Das halte ich für eine sehr gewagte These
> 
> Aber ich würde es AMD wünschen


 
ja ich auc,h aber hoffe nvidia zieht nicht zu sehr den kurzen


----------



## AnthraX (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

Seit dem bekannt ist, dass AMD die neuen Konsolen hardwaretechnisch ausrüstet, rechne ich persönlich damit... Ich vermute, dass AMD ordentlich Meter machen wird... Ob das auch wirklich so eintrifft, sei mal so dahin gestellt. Schaden tut es AMD auf keinen Fall. Die Millionen vorbestellten Konsolen werden neue Mittel in die Kassen spülen, und der ein oder andere Titel wird Thief noch sicher folgen ^^


----------



## Tiz92 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

Denke es könnte auf AMD Karten manchmal etwas besseer laufen. Aber auf Nvidia wird sicherlich auch optimiert...

Und denke auch wegen den Konsolen könnten wir bald mehr Multitasking in Spielen haben.


----------



## Vily (11. Juni 2013)

Bei Twitter hatte AMD gesagt das BF4 auf AMD Hardware optimiert sein soll.
Ich würde dann auch zu AMD zugreifen, wenn das stimmt.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

gerecht wäre es mal, auch wenn der größte sinn nicht in ner einseitigen optimierung bestünde.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

Mal sehen was das wird. Bisher sind die Gaming Evolved-Titel kein Garant für bessere AMD-Performance. Natürlich könnte es sich bei 4Kernen+ auszahlen, aber Intel hat ja auch 4+SMT und daher denke ich, auch wenn es Architekturunterschiede gibt, dass das wieder nur an der GPU hapert und da kann es sein das mal jemand den anderen die Butter vom Brot nimmt, aber meist nicht auf Dauer. AMD als auch NV hatte mal mehr oder weniger Durststrecken gehabt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

Ich dneke auch, das alle Spiele, die von der Konsole (egal ob XBoxOne oder PS4, weil beide auf AMD-Technik setzen) auf den PC portiert werden, auf dem PC besser laufen könnten, wenn dort AMD-Hardware verbaut ist, weil die Spiele halt auf AMD hin optimiert werden. Ich rechne schon damit, mir nach dem Release der PS4 und der XBoxOne einen AMD-8-Kerner kaufen zu müssen, weil Spiele auf 6 oder 7 Threads hin optimiert sind.
Aber ob das wirklich stimmt, werden wir erst nach dem Release sehen. Bis dahin ist das alles reine Spekulation.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

Wäre schön! 

Intel konnte ich eh noch nie leiden!


----------



## belle (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

Ein CPU mit 6 Kernen bzw. 3 Modulen wird dann wohl min. so schnell wie ein 2500K mit 4 dicken Kernen sein, mit Uncore-Übertaktung ist da aber noch einiges mehr drin.


----------



## Erok (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

Sowohl Nvidia als auch AMD exklusive Titel gabs schon immer, wirds immer geben, solange AMD Intel und Nvidia nicht bankrott gehen 

Und ist in all der Zeit mal AMD meilenweit davon gezogen ? Ist mir nicht bekannt, daß die Intel oder Nvidia jemals bedrohlich gefährden konnten. 

Und das wird auch in Zukunft nicht der Fall sein.

Denn Programmierer von Spielen wollen nicht eine gewisse Hardware-Fangruppe ansprechen, sondern soviele Gamer wie möglich. Je mehr es kaufen, desto mehr klingelt die Kasse 

Also kann man davon ausgehen, daß egal welches Spiel in Zukunft erscheinen wird, sowohl auf AMD-Knechten als auch auf Intel/Nvidia - Systemen problemlos gespielt werden können 

Und ob man mit seiner GTX 770 jetzt 75 FPS hat und auf einer neuen AMD 8000er 78 FPS, das macht den Kohl nit fett 

Alles Marketing-Strategien um zusätzlich noch die Hardware unters Volk zu bringen. Denn der Endverbraucher lässt sich hier ja sehr gerne extrem blenden


----------



## belle (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

@ Pace

Ja, erst die Sandy- und dann die Haswell-Chipsätze... Sowas kann manche Kunden, die es betrifft, schon ganz schön abschrecken. Verständlich, mich hatte es damals bei Sandy auch getroffen und das bei meinem ersten Intel Prozessor seit 12 Jahren. Ich war zugegeben schon enttäuscht.

@ Erok

In Spielen, die dann auf 6 bis 8 Threads und AMD allgemein optimiert sind, könnte dann aber dauerhaft zwischen AMD und Intel Gleichstand herrschen. Man erinnere sich nur mal an die Crysis 3 Benches (2500K und FX6300). Der höhere Stromverbrauch wird dann einfach durch niedrigere Preise kaschiert, außerdem ist ja auch bei AMD der Idle-Verbrauch recht niedrig. So könnte AMD auch bei den CPUs eine echte Renaissance schaffen.


----------



## wollekassel (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

Wenn man eine EUR 180 AMD-CPU und eine EUR 180 Intel "Blindverkostung machen würde" -> dann würde jeder Coca-Cola für Pepsi halten  Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir folgen


----------



## Frontline25 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

Jo  

Hoffe dann macht sich mein 8 kerner doch bezahlt 
und warte eh auf Hd 8000


----------



## Locuza (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



cryzen schrieb:


> Kann man jetzt damit rechnen das die zukünftigen Titel der PS4/Xbox One alle in diesem Program aufgenommen werden?


Vielleicht  mehr, als ohne AMD-Hardware in den Konsolen. Kommt darauf an wie lange  AMD das noch fördern will und wie viele Ressourcen sie dafür abstellen  können. 



belle schrieb:


> Ein CPU mit 6 Kernen bzw. 3  Modulen wird dann wohl min. so schnell wie ein 2500K mit 4 dicken Kernen  sein, mit Uncore-Übertaktung ist da aber noch einiges mehr drin.


Mindestens? Durch 2 Threads mehr überspringt man auch nicht einfach so mal das IPC-Loch zwischen beiden. 



belle schrieb:


> @ Pace
> In  Spielen, die dann auf 6 bis 8 Threads und AMD allgemein optimiert sind,  könnte dann aber dauerhaft zwischen AMD und Intel Gleichstand  herrschen. Man erinnere sich nur mal an die Crysis 3 Benches (2500K und  FX6300). Der höhere Stromverbrauch wird dann einfach durch niedrigere  Preise kaschiert, außerdem ist ja auch bei AMD der Idle-Verbrauch recht  niedrig. So könnte AMD auch bei den CPUs eine echte Renaissance  schaffen.


Sieht eher nach 6 Threads für Games aus. Die restlichen 2 Threads scheinen eher OS-Sache zu sein. 
Im Crysis 3 Nachtest übrigens ist Intel noch rund 20% weiter vorne:

Crysis 3 im erneuten CPU-Test: Intel holt auf, AMD weiterhin stark



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich dneke auch, das alle Spiele, die von der Konsole (egal ob XBoxOne oder PS4, weil beide auf AMD-Technik setzen) auf den PC portiert werden, auf dem PC besser laufen könnten, wenn dort AMD-Hardware verbaut ist, weil die Spiele halt auf AMD hin optimiert werden. Ich rechne schon damit, mir nach dem Release der PS4 und der XBoxOne einen AMD-8-Kerner kaufen zu müssen, weil Spiele auf 6 oder 7 Threads hin optimiert sind.
> Aber ob das wirklich stimmt, werden wir erst nach dem Release sehen. Bis dahin ist das alles reine Spekulation.


Jaguar ist aber kein Bulldozer. 

Aber dank mehr Threads wird eben das Loch etwas kleiner und das ist sehr zu begrüßen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



Locuza schrieb:


> Jaguar ist aber kein Bulldozer.


 Schrieb ich was von Bulldozer?  Oder Jaguar? Die neuen Konsolen mögen auf Jaguar basieren, aber für den PC gibt es ja besseres, das alle Funktionen bietet, die Jaguar auch kann.
Ich denke da eher an einen 4M/8T-Kaveri mit 4,xGHz, den es wohl leider nie geben wird...


----------



## criss vaughn (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

Alles nur Spekulationen, fakt ist, dass viele AMD-Titel seit Treiberupdate teilweise besser auf nV-Karten laufen (C3, BI), auch sollte man nicht vergessen, dass die 700er Reihe immer noch die ursprüngliche Kepler-Gen ist und man letztes Jahr die 780 hätte raushauen können, aber die Miitelklasse-GPU ausgereicht hat um AMD zu einer GHZ-Ed. zu zwingen, von daher wäre es mind. grnauso, sträflich nV jetzt schon abzuschreiben .. ich denke und hoffe dass es bei den GFX-Chips spannend bleibt .. CPU-technisch dürfte Intel auch mehr wissen als wir, die Pro-MHz-Leistung ist bis dato im Gaming-Sektor immer noch vorne und der 5GHz-Piledriver mit 220W TDP kann auch keine Lösung sein .. we'll c, wie gesagt, nicht mehr als advanced Raterei, aber man darf davon ausgehen, dass Intel bei SOC's keine halben Sachen machen wird


----------



## okeanos7 (11. Juni 2013)

Naja aber vllt. Kontentriert amd sich zuviel auc die Konsolen und dann hat nvidia die pcler. Die werden bestimmt mächtig optimieren wenn amd jetzt den konsolendeal hat um konkurrieren.


----------



## 3NR4G3 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



okeanos7 schrieb:


> Naja aber vllt. Kontentriert amd sich zuviel auc die Konsolen und dann hat nvidia die pcler. Die werden bestimmt mächtig optimieren wenn amd jetzt den konsolendeal hat um konkurrieren.


 
AMD kann sich gar nicht zu doll auf Konsolen konzentrieren, weil Konsole und PC bald fast das gleiche sein werden. Und gerade durch die 4 kleinen Module werden die großen PC-4-Moduler ordentlich viel Mehrleistung bieten. Das bezieht sich natürlich erstmal nur auf die CPU in den Konsolen, bei den GPUs bin ich mir bezüglich der Treiberumsetzung noch nicht sicher. Allerdings hat AMD in der GPU-Sparte am PC sowieso weniger Sorgen als in der CPU-Sparte, was das legitimiert...


----------



## totovo (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Alles nur Spekulationen, fakt ist, dass viele AMD-Titel seit Treiberupdate teilweise besser auf nV-Karten laufen (C3, BI), auch sollte man nicht vergessen, dass die 700er Reihe immer noch die ursprüngliche Kepler-Gen ist und man letztes Jahr die 780 hätte raushauen können, aber die Miitelklasse-GPU ausgereicht hat um AMD zu einer GHZ-Ed. zu zwingen[...]



Und du arbeitest bei nVidia in der Entwicklungsabteilung? Oder woher willst du wissen, dass sie das hätten können? Hätten sie, hätten sie es auch getan, warum sollten sie auch nicht?  
Alles reine Spekulation deinerseits...


Wie dem auch sei: Mit Sicherheit wird man durch die Konsolen ein Leistungsschub für CGN und die Modularchitektur erleben. Ob er bei letzteren groß sein wird, mag ich mal bezweifeln. Bei CGN sieht das etwas anders aus... Auf die Grafikarchitekturen kann man sehr gut optimieren! Da kann AMD ganz schön was rausfahren


----------



## CSOger (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



Erok schrieb:


> Und ob man mit seiner GTX 770 jetzt 75 FPS hat und auf einer neuen AMD 8000er 78 FPS, das macht den Kohl nit fett


 
So siehts aus...
Aber auch bei nur 3 Fps Unterschied werden sich die Fanboys noch die Köpfe einschlagen.
Ich hoffe nur das die Konsolen-Games überhaupt ordentlich umgesetzt werden auf dem PC.
Egal ob das nen AMD/Intel ist oder ne Radeon/Geforce in der Kiste steckt.
Und die Performance der PCs (wie schon so oft) nicht verpufft.


----------



## JPW (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



Vily schrieb:


> Bei Twitter hatte AMD gesagt das BF4 auf AMD Hardware optimiert sein soll.
> Ich würde dann auch zu AMD zugreifen, wenn das stimmt.


 
Ich werde meine Hardwarekauf Entscheidung nicht von ein paar Spielen abhängig machen. 
Manche sind von Nvidia gesponsert, manche von AMD. Kommt aufs selbe raus. Der Unterschied wird sich eh in Grenzen halten.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



cryzen schrieb:


> Wie ich mitbekommen haben wird Thief ein ...
> *AMD Gaming Evolved Titel*
> 
> Es ist komplett auf AMD Technologie aufgebaut, heißt GPU+CPU.
> ...


Naja, geht man davon aus das sämtliche Neuerscheinungen für Konsolen also für AMD APUs optimiert werden, kann man denke ich die Frage ganz klar mit ja beantworten. Das heißt jetzt aber nicht das AMD perse schneller ist, sondern lediglich besser optimiert. In jedem Fall ist es sehr gut, so kann ich davon ausgehen das wenn ich mir nen Kaveri htpc zusammenstelle, aktuelle Spiele gut laufen. 

MfG


----------



## OdlG (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

Ich glaube erst daran, dass mich ein 8-Moduler abzieht, wenn er meinen 3770K@4,4GHz in den Benchmarks überholt ohne dabei mehr als das Doppelte an Strom zu ziehen. Ich wünsche mir auch, dass es endlich mal wieder einen Schritt zur Parallelisierung gibt, aber mal ganz im Ernst: Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass Intel -die in den letzten Jahren nunmal wenig haben anbrennen lassen- es verschläft, hier "nach"zuziehen?


----------



## Scalon (12. Juni 2013)

Meinst du ernsthaft 8 Module?! Oder doch eher 4 Module also 8 Kerne? 
Also ich fände es gut wenn es so kommen würde (CPU seitig gesehen) die Spiele schön Mehrkern optimieren das AMD einen Schub bekommt und mehr Geld in Forschung und Entwicklung investiert und somit zu Intel auf schließt.
Was mich betrifft ich werde weiterhin warten was die Zeit bringt (bzgl Mehrkern Optimierung bei Spielen) und dann mit Hilfe von Benchmarks entscheiden welchen Unterbau ich nehmen werde.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



Scalon schrieb:


> Also ich fände es gut wenn es so kommen würde (CPU seitig gesehen) die Spiele schön Mehrkern optimieren das AMD einen Schub bekommt und mehr Geld in Forschung und Entwicklung investiert und somit zu Intel auf schließt.


 So sehr ich Dir auch zustimme, was den ersten Teil des Stazes angeht, so muß ich leider sagen, solange Intel selbst in 22nm fertigt und AMD auf die Fertigung bei Dritten angewiesen ist und diese bestenfalls nur 28nm (oft noch 32nm) bieten, kann AMD nicht zu Intel aufschließen.

Man muß sich das mal klarmachen: Der gleiche Chip in 22nm verbraucht weniger als halb so viel (etwa 48%) Platz wie in 32nm! Das heißt doppelt so viele Chips pro Waver oder komplexere und damit leistungsfähigere Chips bei verringertem Strom"verbrauch".
Ob damit auch automatisch eine höhere Yieldrate rauskommt, glaube ich nicht, gerade anfangs, wenn der Prozess noch nicht ausgereift ist (was bei Intel allerdings inzwischen der Fall sein dürfte), aber mehr Chips pro Waver bedeutet auch, das man den einzelnen Chip günstiger verkaufen könnte (wenn denn die Yieldrate identisch ist). 
Und selbst wenn man es mit 28nm vergleicht, dann liegt man immernoch bei 78% Platzersparnis, also bummelig einem fünftel mehr Chips pro Waver oder komplexere und damit leistungsfähigere Chips.
Meiner Meinung nach entscheidet zur Zeit nicht so sehr die Forschung oder Entwicklung neuer Chips die Führung Intels am PC-Markt, sondern die Fertigungstechnik. Intel kocht die Entwicklung neuer CPUs gearde auf Sparflamme, Haswell ist ein optimierter Ivy-Bridge ist ein optimierter Sandy-Bridge ist ein optimierter...lediglich der iGPU-Part wird start weiterentwickelt und zusammen mit der Platzersparnis durch den kleineren Fertigungsprozess, kann man die iGPU so aufblähen, das das Gesamtprodukt immer noch kleiner oder gleich groß ist (von der Fläche her), aber leistungsstärker.
Solange die anderen Fertiger da nicht nachziehen, kann AMD nicht aufschließen, keine Chance.


----------



## Scalon (12. Juni 2013)

Auch wenn ich von der CPU Technik/Architektur gar keine Ahnung habe, denke ich das 22 zu 28nm doch "relativ" Gleichwertig sind und der Unterschied (Singlecore Performance=IPC?) nicht auf der Fertigung beruht sondern eher in der Form der Architektur.
Denn als Laie ist ein 6nm Unterschied in der Fertigung..... Sagen wir "vernachlässigbar"


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



Scalon schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich von der CPU Technik/Architektur gar keine Ahnung habe, denke ich das 22 zu 28nm doch "relativ" Gleichwertig sind und der Unterschied (Singlecore Performance=IPC?) nicht auf der Fertigung beruht sondern eher in der Form der Architektur.
> Denn als Laie ist ein 6nm Unterschied in der Fertigung..... Sagen wir "vernachlässigbar"


Da irrst Du Dich, siehe oben, hab meinen Beitrag überarbeitet.


----------



## OdlG (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



Scalon schrieb:


> Meinst du ernsthaft 8 Module?! Oder doch eher 4 Module also 8 Kerne?
> Also ich fände es gut wenn es so kommen würde (CPU seitig gesehen) die Spiele schön Mehrkern optimieren das AMD einen Schub bekommt und mehr Geld in Forschung und Entwicklung investiert und somit zu Intel auf schließt.
> Was mich betrifft ich werde weiterhin warten was die Zeit bringt (bzgl Mehrkern Optimierung bei Spielen) und dann mit Hilfe von Benchmarks entscheiden welchen Unterbau ich nehmen werde.


Ich meinte natürlich 4 Module, danke für den Hinweis! Also ich fänds auch super, wenn AMD somit die Mehrkern-Technik voran treibt. Aber ich finde, dass Intel sich den großen Leistungsvorsprung einfach erarbeitet und damit auch verdient hat. Ich möchte einfach mal drauf losraten, dass Intel bei einem ernsten AMD-Performancesprung auch Gegenmaßnahmen ergreift. Und wenn es dann um 1,6GHz 16-Kerner geht, greife ich viel lieber zu Intel, wenn deren IPC noch immer so weit vorne liegt^^


----------



## criss vaughn (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



totovo schrieb:


> Und du arbeitest bei nVidia in der Entwicklungsabteilung? Oder woher willst du wissen, dass sie das hätten können? Hätten sie, hätten sie es auch getan, warum sollten sie auch nicht?
> Alles reine Spekulation deinerseits...
> 
> 
> Wie dem auch sei: Mit Sicherheit wird man durch die Konsolen ein Leistungsschub für CGN und die Modularchitektur erleben. Ob er bei letzteren groß sein wird, mag ich mal bezweifeln. Bei CGN sieht das etwas anders aus... Auf die Grafikarchitekturen kann man sehr gut optimieren! Da kann AMD ganz schön was rausfahren



1) Ahm, warum GK110 für 500 € bringen wenn der GK106 reicht?  
2) Google mal nach GK110 Tesla, der Chip war im Oktober schon marktreif 

Man muss nicht bei nVidia arbeiten, lesen kann auch helfen, vor allem bei gefährlichem Halbwissen .. man muss 1+1 schon zusammenzählen können .. aber naja, Bildung ist immer so eine Sache^^


----------



## unre4l (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> 1) Ahm, warum GK110 für 500 € bringen wenn der GK106 reicht?
> 2) Google mal nach GK110 Tesla, der Chip war im Oktober schon marktreif
> 
> Man muss nicht bei nVidia arbeiten, lesen kann auch helfen, vor allem bei gefährlichem Halbwissen .. man muss 1+1 schon zusammenzählen können .. aber naja, Bildung ist immer so eine Sache^^


 
*GK104 (660Ti-680), der GK106 ist 660 und darunter.


----------



## Locuza (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Schrieb ich was von Bulldozer?  Oder Jaguar? Die neuen Konsolen mögen auf Jaguar basieren, aber für den PC gibt es ja besseres, das alle Funktionen bietet, die Jaguar auch kann.
> Ich denke da eher an einen 4M/8T-Kaveri mit 4,xGHz, den es wohl leider nie geben wird...


Ich glaube niemand hat von Jaguar oder Bulldozer geschrieben, aber oft das auf AMD-Technologie optimiert wird und überall alles besser wird. 
Wenn jetzt 6 Jaguar optimierte Threads in Spielen für den PC übernommen werden, heißt das nicht automatisch das 50% mehr Leistung herauskommt und jetzt Intel jetzt nur ebenbürtig sein wird. 
Hast du auch nicht geschrieben, ich mein nur. 



Scalon schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich von der CPU Technik/Architektur gar keine Ahnung habe, denke ich das 22 zu 28nm doch "relativ" Gleichwertig sind und der Unterschied (Singlecore Performance=IPC?) nicht auf der Fertigung beruht sondern eher in der Form der Architektur.
> Denn als Laie ist ein 6nm Unterschied in der Fertigung..... Sagen wir "vernachlässigbar"


100 / 22 * 28 = 27%. 
Und ein Chip ist eine Fläche , Kantenlänge * Kantenlänge (Quadrat als Beispiel). 
22 * 22 = 484 
28 * 28 = 784

Im gleichem Dreisatz würde 28nm ~62% mehr Fläche verbrauchen. 

Das ist aber absolut nur theoretisch und grob, weil weder 22nm noch 28nm die Größe des Flächenverbrauchs pro Transistor korrekt angeben. 
Interessanter ist es eher sich reale Shrinks anzugucken wie von SB zu IVB. 
X-CosmicBlue hat es glaube ich ausgerechnet. 

Die IPC kommt nicht nur von der reinen Arbeitsweise des Chips, sondern auch von wichtigen Parametern, wie Cache-Größen, verschiedene Einträge, Puffer usw. 
Je kleiner die Fertigung, desto mehr Fläche habe ich zur Verfügung, desto mehr kann ich wichtige Sachen vergrößern, die die IPC steigern können.


----------



## totovo (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> 1) Ahm, warum GK110 für 500 € bringen wenn der GK106 reicht?
> 2) Google mal nach GK110 Tesla, der Chip war im Oktober schon marktreif
> 
> Man muss nicht bei nVidia arbeiten, lesen kann auch helfen, vor allem bei gefährlichem Halbwissen .. man muss 1+1 schon zusammenzählen können .. aber naja, Bildung ist immer so eine Sache^^


 

1. -->   Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht, dass ein Börsen orientiertes Unternehmen neue Technologie künstlich zurückhält (zumindest nicht um mehrere Monate), in deren Entwicklung Milliarden geflossen sind, aus Rücksicht auf die Konkurrenz? Versuche das mal vor den Aktionären zu rechtfertigen. Das kann man sich gar nicht leisten, bei der Kurzlebigkeit von Elektronik...

2. Glaube mir, so handelt ein Technologieunternehmen nicht. wäre der Chip tatsächlich marktreif gewesen, wie du schreibst (Quelle?), hätte man ihn auch auf den Markt geworfen. Wobei du jetzt deine Aussage relativierst. Aus deiner ursprünglichen Stellungnahme war zu entnehmen, dass du statt der GTX 680 die 780 meintest... 
Außerdem lässt man sich nicht auf das gefährliche Spielchen ein: "Ach die Konkurrenz ist so schlecht, wir bringen erst mal nur den midrange Chip". zu 100% weiß ein Unternehmen nie, was bei der Konkurrenz los ist. 
Man wird schlicht zu wenig Chips gehabt haben um HP Markt und das Desktop Segment zu bedienen. Also hat man erst einmal den HP Sektor gesättigt. Ganz simples marktorientiertes handeln. Zumal ein neues Produkt einzuführen auch Zeit kostet (Marketing, Vertrieb, Produkplacement...)


Versuche nicht mich zu beleidigen, dass klappt nicht


----------



## Erok (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



belle schrieb:


> @ Erok
> 
> In Spielen, die dann auf 6 bis 8 Threads und AMD allgemein optimiert sind, könnte dann aber dauerhaft zwischen AMD und Intel Gleichstand herrschen. Man erinnere sich nur mal an die Crysis 3 Benches (2500K und FX6300). Der höhere Stromverbrauch wird dann einfach durch niedrigere Preise kaschiert, außerdem ist ja auch bei AMD der Idle-Verbrauch recht niedrig. So könnte AMD auch bei den CPUs eine echte Renaissance schaffen.



Hi belle 

ich würde es AMD echt gönnen, daß sie endlich mal wieder einen entsprechenden Wurf landen können. Das würde wieder neuen Wind in das Konkurrenz-Denken von AMD und Intel bringen, und sich positiv für den Käufer auf den Preis auswirken. AMD hechelt schon viel zu lange mittlerweile hinterher. Die dürfen sich  ruhig auch mal ein grosses Stück vom Kuchen abschneiden 

Dennoch  werde ich wohl künftig bei Intel/Nvidia bleiben, da dieses System mir weniger Probleme bereitet als meine früheren AMD/ATI-Computer


----------



## belle (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



Locuza schrieb:


> Mindestens? Durch 2 Threads mehr überspringt man auch nicht einfach so mal das IPC-Loch zwischen beiden.


 Nein, aber das große IPC Loch wird wesentlich kleiner wie du selbst geschrieben hast. Mit Uncore-Übertaktung ist der FX6300 preislich dann für viele wieder interessant.

Hi Erok

Ja, da hast du recht, Zufriedenheit ist das Wichtigste. AMD hat aber im Moment für den Preis durchaus gute Ware im Angebot.


----------



## Locuza (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



belle schrieb:


> Nein, aber das große IPC Loch wird wesentlich kleiner wie du selbst geschrieben hast. Mit Uncore-Übertaktung ist der FX6300 preislich dann für viele wieder interessant.


Die Frage ist, ob das AMD auch viel helfen wird? 
Für APUs sind bisher noch 4 Kerne vorgesehen. Perf/Watt ist wichtig für OEMs und deren Geräteklassen. 
Aber selbst mit Kabini, welcher echt gut ist, gibt es so wenige Produkte damit. 
Ist da wieder ein Wettbewerbshindernis im Busch?
Bleiben die unabhängigen Consumer im Retail-Market. 
Und jedenfalls ich würde mir 2014 und später keinen Bulldozer kaufen. 
Und leider ist gerade im Jahr 2014 wenig bekannt über AMDs Pläne, was das Performance-Segment für Consumer betrifft.


----------



## cryzen (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

update nun auch mit Battlefield 4 klasse


----------



## SaftSpalte (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



Erok schrieb:


> Hi belle
> 
> 
> Dennoch  werde ich wohl künftig bei Intel/Nvidia bleiben, da dieses System mir weniger Probleme bereitet als meine früheren AMD/ATI-Computer




Das halte ich für ein Gerücht bzw . ja mag sein das du nur scheiss alte Technik hattest . 

Vergleiche nie alte Technick + alt Windows mit Neue Technik + neues OS .... da sind welten . Momentan habe ich überhaupt kein problem mit AMD . Mit Intel auch nicht . Nvidia hatte bei mir nen Treiber Bug . Aber vielleicht auch nur ein einzelfall .


Freund von mir hat mit seiner neuen 630 GT ständig Probleme . Langsam hat sich dies auch von geisterhand gelöst . aber 1 Monat lang unregelmäßige abstürzte mit nVidia gehabt .


----------



## CSOger (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



cryzen schrieb:


> update nun auch mit Battlefield 4 klasse


 
Und?
War doch bei BF3 nicht anders.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*

IMHO:
Für alle die Kohle haben gibts jetzt nur noch die Grünen, welche vermögenden Spieler kaufen jetzt noch bei den Roten ein?

Sagt meiner Meinung nach alles aus. In allen Szenarien fährt man inzwischen mit Nvidia besser, sie sind Leiser, Effizienter und das durch alle Leistungsklassen (Wo AMD mit der 7970 vorher (2012) für extreme Auflösungen das Schnellere Produkt hatte). Die meisten Modelle sind dafür aber etwas schlechter was Preis/Fps angeht, nicht Preis/Leistung da in "Leistung" für mich definitiv auch Effizienz, unterstützte Technologien und Lautstärke/Wärmentwicklung enthalten sind.

(Missversteht mich nicht, AMD Karten sind keine schlechten Produkte, die Nvidia Karten sind einfach das "rundere" Packet.

Das wird sich mit der kommenden 8000er Serie wieder ändern, aber das ist der momentane Stand.

Zum Thema: Das zur Zeit beste "Gaming Evolved" Beispiel ist Crysis 3. Laut aktuellsten Computerbase Benchmarks, liegt die 7970Ghz gleich auf mit der GTX 680 (Aufs Prozent genau). Das zeigt dass "Gaming Evolved" hauptsächlich ein Marketing Instrument ist. Du kannst also getrost deine Wahl treffen, ohne auf Nvidias "TWIMTBP" oder AMDs "Gaming Evolved" Rücksicht zu nehmen.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## belle (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Vergleiche nie alte Technick + alt Windows mit Neue Technik + neues OS .... da sind welten . Momentan habe ich überhaupt kein problem mit AMD . Mit Intel auch nicht . Nvidia hatte bei mir nen Treiber Bug . Aber vielleicht auch nur ein einzelfall


Das stimmt auch wieder, manche urteilen da echt etwas vorschnell. Ich kann durch persönliche Erfahrungen bestätigen, dass es den perfekten Treiber noch nicht gibt.


----------



## beercarrier (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zukünftig doch AMD im Vorteil ?*



Locuza schrieb:


> Die IPC kommt nicht nur von der reinen Arbeitsweise des Chips, sondern auch von wichtigen Parametern, wie Cache-Größen, verschiedene Einträge, Puffer usw.
> Je kleiner die Fertigung, desto mehr Fläche habe ich zur Verfügung, desto mehr kann ich wichtige Sachen vergrößern, die die IPC steigern können.



mit feineren strukturbreiten steigt aber auch das risiko von leckströmen, man muss die spannung senken während widerstände teilweise nicht im gleichen maß gesenkt werden können, wenn intel mit 3d transistoren bei 14nm angekommen ist, was noch jahre dauert, und amd bis dahin überlebt hat und dann aufholt, kommt es weniger auf die cache größe an (beide haben dann genug platz) sondern auf die latenzen. amds automatische zeichenmaschinen müssen da noch noch ordentlich optimiert werden...

btt
der pc ist ein offenes system und wird in den meisten fällen nicht zum spielen genutzt, selbst wenn amd beim gaming mächtig aufholt sind für den markt ganz andere dinge gefragt, mmn liegt der größte vorteil für amd darin das es zu einem sehr frühen zeitraum ausgereifte humo kenntnisse bei den proggern gibt während intel sich dann erst gegen einen quasi standardt durchsetzen muss.


----------

